# alk test



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

so i have this test kit for alkalinity i think it called instent ocean says count the drops till it turns yellow-green then divide by two. ,. but my Q ? . is what should i go by parts per million. or german degrees . english degrees or french degrees .or grains per gallon


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

It depends on who you audience is. In scientific terms ppm is best, along with ph. High hardness usually means high ph. Fish people in Europe often use degrees of hardness.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

NeonShark666 said:


> It depends on who you audience is. In scientific terms ppm is best, along with ph. High hardness usually means high ph. Fish people in Europe often use degrees of hardness.


ALK is usually measured by the German DKH. Ring a bell?


----------



## Timmy (Jul 1, 2012)

looking for info on this. any links please?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Timmy said:


> looking for info on this. any links please?


Chemistry and the Aquarium: What is Alkalinity? — Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog


----------

